
Mozilla does not revoke trust in Dutch State Certificate Authority - thinkMOAR
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1408647
======
Tomte
And rightfully so.

The original reporter abused the bug tracking process to make a political
point.

~~~
thinkMOAR
I personally think if the certs are signed by the government, it's for
government service. And they can eaves drop at application level (decrypted)
anyway...

------
mobilemidget
that is a shame, with the new privacy raping laws that area coming.

